# Upland Vest / Shirt



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

FieldWalker said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> This is an easy topic since Under Armor has been available.
> 
> ...


I do this exactly, and prefer light chaps (I have orvis chaps which are waterproof and super light). The other thing you can do is, seriously, get a few pair of synthetic boxers/briefs (there are a few brands out there). These actually make for a much more comfortable day - when you know you are likely to be sweating, then drying, then sweating, then drying, etc.


----------



## Duckmanjones (Oct 10, 2010)

Filson strap vest over a shirt to match the weather. Right now been wearing chamois.


----------



## spotdog14 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is what I wore almost every day for a week when I was pheasant hunting in SoDak last week. The temps ranged from 16 to 40. I would wear two wicking shirts, a light weight against my body that had thumb holes to keep my wrists warm then a mid weight shirt that I could take off then a plaid shirt on top of that with my vest on the very top. Got hot a few times and shed everything except of the base layer and the vest but also got cold a few times and had to put a jacket on when it got to be 40 mph winds.


----------

